# Kirkpatrick's



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

First post. Nice and informative forum. Valuable resource for those like me just starting out (again) in the hobby  

My son brought home 2 pairs of pigeons last month. It immediately rekindled my interest in these nice birds. I have had some experience in racing pigeons, having raised a number about 20 years ago  

Decided to breed a few for myself and bought a pair yesterday. Purchase was a Grizzle cock and a Pied Hen of Kirkpatrick blood. Cock is actually grandson of the pied hen. Hen's dam is a money placer in a long distance race here in the Philippines. I read an article that the Kirkpatricks were bred for long distance races.

I would appreciated info and personal experiences from fanciers breeding and racing these type of pigeons.

Again, congrats on a very fine site. Your's in sport.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Shogun, I don't work with breeders or racers, mainly rehabbing ferals but I did want to welcome you to this very fine forum.

There will be more knowlegable people coming on who will help you.

Maggie


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shogun,

A very warm welcome from me too .. I'm also a rescuer/rehabber so don't have anything of help or interest for you. Warren (Smith Family Lofts) should be along as should be RE Lee, Treesa, Whitewings, RELofts, ZigZag, Lawman, Happy, and others to offer their comments (sorry if I missed any of our flyers .. not intentional).

Terry


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks a lot, Terry.

I also hope the "flyers" here can give information on who raises and races these type of pigeons, and how they are performing.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I can remember years back your blood line was popular. have not heard much on the birds in several years. They performed well enough many poeple tried that line. And would cross them with there janssen birds. I thought as I rememberd they were well at mid distance birds. 200 to 500. miles. BUT each strain of birds can really perform at any distance. Just have to breed them up to what you want them to do. NOW. I would say the rest is up to you. I would find a family out cross same line to build with so you get to tight on your breeding. And set them on a program good records and test them out. They will come on better at yearlings so give them time to devlop and show you what they have.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info, re lee.

I do plan to get another pair of pure Kirkpatrick's and breed the 2 families tight. Then will do some test matings with other bloodlines. Will also try to be diligent and accurate in record keeping 

Regards


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Do not breed tight at first. Start down the line. bringing the birds into relationship first. NOW you will have to test the youngbirds to see which pairs or which cock or hen is throwing the better birds. then put a key on that bird building towards it.. It will be fun getting back in the birds agin. And sounds like your on track with a solid program. In your area what other familys of birds do poeple have. That you may cross with. NOW crosses. can help the race loft. but do not mix it up until later in the breeding loft. You might find your birds will do just ok flying them straight. What will be your long end races? And then you will see where you need to go


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

I plan to cross-back (or is it backcross )the first offsprings to their parents. Daughter to father and son to mother. Is this advisable or beneficial?

The previous owner of the cock says it has a "small" amount of Maurice Bowetts (not sure of spelling) bloodline. The original Bowetts hen is still with him. He says I may borrow it if I plan to increase the Bowetts percentage of future birds.

My son's friend raises and competes with Vyverman(is spelling correct? ^_^) stock. He gave us 2 males: a 3 month old and a breeding cock. This cock has a daughter currently competing. She came in first during the first leg, and second place during the second leg. Third leg I think would be this weekend.

The good guy also promised to give us a Vyverman hen. So I think I also have the option to breed the Vyverman pigeons in the future.

Again, many thanks.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That would be going tight early in the program. I would suggest you have 2 but better to have at lest 3 pair for foundation breeding As you breed the birds You star to build around a family per say. You Will breed longer from this approach not putting the birds tight early. But if you have to wait yes go ahead and put them ove there parents. BUT bring back in a family out cross. resetting distance in relationship to keep performance up. We lose size and performance breeding to tight and staying there long. Yes it bring back needed options but spreading that option becomes short term at best. If not handled right The idea is breeding towards key birds spreading that factor around to others. This takes alittle development time seeing what you have. So remember to spread the balance for long term results.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Shogun said:


> I plan to cross-back (or is it backcross )the first offsprings to their parents. Daughter to father and son to mother. Is this advisable or beneficial?


Hello Shogun,

I just want to welcome you to Pigeon Talk and let you know, I think it is called line breeding when you breed daughter to father, etc.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hello Shogun,
> 
> I just want to welcome you to Pigeon Talk and let you know, I think it is called line breeding when you breed daughter to father, etc.


Yes, I think it is  

Thanks for the welcome note.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

re lee said:


> That would be going tight early in the program. I would suggest you have 2 but better to have at lest 3 pair for foundation breeding As you breed the birds You star to build around a family per say. You Will breed longer from this approach not putting the birds tight early. But if you have to wait yes go ahead and put them ove there parents. BUT bring back in a family out cross. resetting distance in relationship to keep performance up. We lose size and performance breeding to tight and staying there long. Yes it bring back needed options but spreading that option becomes short term at best. If not handled right The idea is breeding towards key birds spreading that factor around to others. This takes alittle development time seeing what you have. So remember to spread the balance for long term results.


Ok, I'll try to get another family of Kirkpatrick's. But this won't be easy as I am short in resources  I know of someone here who has imports but is not intent on breeding them. I am crossing my fingers I can borrow the birds from him.

You've been great help re lee. Thanks.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Just a thought. That person that has some. Would they let you get some eggs from them you could set under different birds to hacth and raise. There you would have more to breed from for future use. Also you could out cross to another strain. And cross back to increase the line agin. Picak a decent bird. for the outcross. Spread it full season. And then pick the youngbirds trough traing that show performance. use the 2 that carry better what you need. back into the program. Crossing there young with the others. Your numbvers will goe up. And you will beable to work your program. with the limited numbers you have.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Getting eggs from him would be out of the question  He doesn't want to breed his Kirkpatrick. For what reason, I am not aware.

I might be getting 2 good birds within the week. Not Kirkpatricks, though. They are Jan Aarden from imported parents. Said to be from the "Uno" line. Might cross them with the Kirkpatrick offsprings  

Regards


----------

